# Dash ?



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

Can sum1 plz tell me where I can find instructions or give me an idea of how to take my dash apart?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try here - download the fsm and then you should be able to go from there.
http://phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=69


----------



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problem. hopefully it works out for you. when youre done - you can tell me how to take my heater core out, lol.


----------



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

ya right im havin a hard enough time with this dumb dash and i cant get the website to even come up!! but if i run across anything i will sure let you know


----------

